# All in one package with Q view



## treegje (Feb 28, 2010)

That was my entry in February, but then I realized that I had forgotten that keyword.so I could not participate in February 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I could not remake it because I prepared yesterday for the last time

but I want to share it with all

Ingredients 

Salmon 
Cod Fish
Fish rub
Grains mustard 
Spinach 
Cold Potato puree 
Puff pastry

Lay the puff pastry so that there is a dimple 
In this you do spinach, there on top of the salmon fillet with the fish rub
Then a layer of grains mustard.
On top the white fish with fish rub, and finally the cold potato puree.
Fold the whole securely so that the moisture cannot escape

Preheat the smoker for a temp of about the 350F/177C, higher may but not less
Lay the puff pastry on the grill and smoke until golden brown + / - 35 a 40 min
Here I used Mesquite to smoke
It is really amazing how many smoke puff pastry absorb
A nice all in one package



























 A nice all in one package 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 28, 2010)

Holy Mackerel Geert that would have been a winner for sure. It looks delicious.


----------



## shooter1 (Feb 28, 2010)

As always looks fantastic, and great pictures. Wish you could have entered that in the throwdown, would have been a contender for sure!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep that would have been a winner!


----------



## lu1847 (Feb 28, 2010)

WOW!!!! looks amazing nice pictures


----------



## chefrob (Feb 28, 2010)

nice job.....i did the same thing last month and had to remake it.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 28, 2010)

Amazing! Great job.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 28, 2010)

I agree with the others you would have been in the running for sure


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well Geert you sure have a winner in my book. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Are a must to for just coming up with that one for sure. I really do like the dish not quite sure of what to call it but Geert's SUPER fish is starting to sound good thou. Did it dry out at all or did you leave some moisture in the spinach???


----------



## treegje (Feb 28, 2010)

hoi mark

You may not draining the spinach,because it tends to dry out
and reasonable use much butter in the mashed potato


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 28, 2010)

brilliant!!!

another great job.


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 28, 2010)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## miamirick (Feb 28, 2010)

that looks real tasty, i'm happy you forgot the keyword so i get a better chance  at winning!!!


----------



## treegje (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like a winner in any court.-------->
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 1, 2010)

That is awesome.  Almost a 'fishy fattie'


----------



## hhookk (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks great. You and I both forgot the keyword. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Live and learn. 

(I'm glad I forgot it now. After seeing yours I would have lost to you for sure.)


----------



## meateater (Mar 3, 2010)

Geert That is a masterpiece! I have yet to incorporate pastry on my smoker!


----------

